# الدائره المكانيكيه والكهربائيه لغرفه التبريد الصناعيه



## رافت بكريه (16 أغسطس 2007)

الى ال الخوان الاعزاء اي شخص يريد معرفه طريقه بناء دائره مكانيكيه او لوحه الكهرباءالتي تشغل الدائره فليتوجه الي وساساعده انشاء الله


----------



## elfawal10 (23 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوم المساعدة بنشر المعلومات الموجودة عندك في موضوع


----------



## الطابلوج (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم انشرها لتعم الفائدة ياحبيبي


----------



## انس الاعظمي (24 أغسطس 2007)

انشرها جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز جدا لو تنشرها على شكل حلقات هنا....


----------



## ايهاب العربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ايها الحبيب الفاضل


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت واللة


----------



## 000403 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اللي عنده معلومة يا مهندسين ينشرها ويطرحها للنقاش من غير ان ينتظر من الاخرين السؤال 
ومشكوووووووووووووورييييييين علي التفاعل


----------



## mech_mohamed (13 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت انا مهندس جديد و شغال فى الغرف حاليا و ارجو ان تفيدنى


----------



## elfawal10 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

ياعم هو احنا ح نشحت المعلومة


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

elfawal10
مالك زعلان


----------



## elfawal10 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ياعم مرجان لازم ازعل لأن الموضوع من زمان ولس المعلومات موصلتش ولا انت شفتهم بطريقة تانية مانعرفهاش


----------



## م/محمد عبد الرازق (15 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجوم المساعدة بنشر المعلومات الموجودة عندك في موضوع:56:


----------



## elfawal10 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

واللة لو عندي معلومات كنت قلت لكن احنا في الانتظار:59: :9: :85: :73: :72: :83: :81: :79:  :87:


----------



## أبو علاوهالة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

فين المعلومة


----------



## apees (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
باختصار بسيط 
تتكون غرفه التبريد من الاتى 
وحدة خارجية
عبرة عن الكباس والكثف الخارجىو الخزان وعدد 2 وصلة مانع اتزاز و زجاجة بيلان زيت و سلونيد كهربائى 
الوحدة الداخلية
عبارة عن عدد 2 مروحة و الكويل الداخلى و السخانات و عدد 2ثرموديسك و اكس بنشن و ترموستات
لوحة الكهرباء الخلاصة بها
عدد1 قاطع عمومى و ثلاث كنتاكتور و 1 افرلوت و 1 فاز سكونز و 1 دالى تايم و تايمر
هذة هى القطع اللاساسية فى معظم غرغ اليتبريد وسوف اوضح لكم شرح كل قطعة عملها وعطلها و تاثيرها فى الدائرة القطع المكانكية و الكهربائية فى القريب وذالك لان شرحها يطول
اخيكم م/ محمود عبيس


----------



## eng-shenawy (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يا باشمهندس محمود ممكن احصل على هذه الدوائر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا يا بشمهتدس عبيس ونحن فى انتظارك


----------



## امير العزاب (26 أكتوبر 2007)

:78: ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## امير العزاب (26 أكتوبر 2007)

:5: ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## امير العزاب (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجوا التوضيح:73:


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

لا تعليق بجد في مهندسين قمة في التهريج 
وبجد شكرا ليك يامحمود علي المشاركة


----------



## elfawal10 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ايه ياعم محمود تمخض الجبل فولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mintra (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيفية التوجه*

السلام عليكم... وين الدائرة ؟؟؟؟ :59: نبغى نستفاد


----------



## mody2006oo7 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا

محمد


----------



## سامي الجن (17 مايو 2008)

وجزاك الله الف الف خير شكرا ليك يامحمود علي المشاركة


----------



## عبد الهادي المنيعة (20 مايو 2008)

رافت بكريه قال:


> الى ال الخوان الاعزاء اي شخص يريد معرفه طريقه بناء دائره مكانيكيه او لوحه الكهرباءالتي تشغل الدائره فليتوجه الي وساساعده انشاء الله


أهلا الأخ رأفت بكريه ، كيف حالك أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى وأود معرفة كيفية تركيب الدارة الكهربائية والميكانيكية ودارة التحكم لغرف التبريد وما هي الوسائل التي أحتاجها للقيام بهذا العمل، كما أنني أخي رأفت جزاك الله خيرا تقني سامي في التبريد الصناعي والتكييف، وأود إكتساب خبرة في هذا الميدان وأرجو أن تفيدني مما علمك الله وسأوافيك بجميع ما أعرفه في هذا الميدان كما أنني بحث كثيرا عن جدول للرموز الكهربائية والميكانيكية وأجهزة التحكم لغرف التبريد ، وهذ هو إيمايلي: abdoucom************* وجزاك الله عنا كل خير أخوك عبد الهادي.


----------



## العوكلى (20 مايو 2008)

اريد قوانين حسابيه ومسائل للتهويه الميكانيكيه والطبيعيه رجائا احتاج للمساعده والرد السريع


----------



## م.مصطفي النجار (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يكرمك ياخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويرفع قدرك اخوك مصطفى جديد فى المنتدى وفى المجال ياريت لو تفدنى بارك الله فيك mostafa_elngar7 هذا اميلى


----------



## المتكامل (21 مايو 2008)

اخواني الكرام ( لو بدها تمطر كانت غيمة ) لو عندو الموضوع هذا كان نشرو بس مجرد كلام والسلام ختام


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (22 مايو 2008)

برجاء ار سال الدائرة الكهربية حتى يستفيد منها كل من فى المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## apees (11 فبراير 2009)

اخوانى والله لااعرف كيف ادخل لكم الرسم التوضيحى لدائرة غرفة التبريد
اخكم /محمود عبيس


----------



## محمد 2000 (11 فبراير 2009)

رافت بكريه قال:


> الى ال الخوان الاعزاء اي شخص يريد معرفه طريقه بناء دائره مكانيكيه او لوحه الكهرباءالتي تشغل الدائره فليتوجه الي وساساعده انشاء الله



ارجو من المهندس المحترم برسم وتوضيح الدائرة الكهربية الخاصة بغرفة التجميد وجزاك الله كل خير:63:


----------



## majdy82 (11 فبراير 2009)

يموت الانسان و ينقطع عمله من الدنيا ,,,الا علم ينتفع به,, فقم بنشر المعلومة عسى ان تكتب و تضاعف في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين


----------



## eng iman (13 فبراير 2009)

بجد نرجو الافاده ف هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng iman (13 فبراير 2009)

انا عندي استفسارات في مجال العمل في شركات الدواجن ياريت الاقي حد يرد عليه


----------



## apees (22 مايو 2009)

لمشاهدة الرسم ادخل الى مدونة عبيس الهندسية من جوجل


----------



## apees (22 مايو 2009)

http://apees009.blogspot.com/
اكتب هذا المنتدى لمشاهة رسم دائرة غرفة التبريد رسم نموزجى مع تحيات ـــ م/ محمود عبيس


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (30 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمود عبيس لك الف شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اديب اديب (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبضم صوتي لصوتك


----------



## اديب اديب (5 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي صاحب المشاركة عندو علم بس يريد يقدم مساعدة لمن يواجه مشكلة فقط لانه احتمال ان تكون اشغاله كثيرة


----------



## اديب اديب (5 يونيو 2009)

*يا اخي صاحب المشاركة عندو علم بس يريد يقدم مساعدة لمن يواجه مشكلة فقط لانه احتمال ان تكون اشغاله كثيرة*​


----------



## رودينات (19 يونيو 2010)

باشمهندس محمود ممكن التوضيح اكتر من ذلك مع صور للدوائر الميكانيكية والكهربية جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد علي نوارة (22 يونيو 2010)

صديقى العزيز 
من يملك شىء او معلومة جديدة ويريد ان يستفيد منها الاخرين فلينشرها فقط ولتعم الفائدة للجميع وشكرا جزاك اللهخ خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2010)

ليه يا فوال الاسلوب ده ؟ 
احنا كمهندسين ، المفروض ننتقي الكلمة كما علمنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم 
على كل ، 
زلة لسان ، و ياريت نرتقي بلغة الحوار ، ولا تنسي ان الكل يتعامل معك بقيمة مؤهلك اولا فاذا وجد ان المؤهل لم يؤثر في لغة خطابك ، طرح المؤهل خلف عقله و تعامل معك بلغة السوق فاذا وجد تجاوبا منك مع لغته طرح كل صورتك عن خياله وتعامل بلغة السويقة 
و انا على ماشفت خلال فترة اشتراكي المحدودة و التي جاءت متأخرة زملاء ذات كياسة في حواراتهم و دماثة خلق و تفتح عقل و مراقبة لله في كل ما يقولون ماعدا فردين تقريبا انا علقت عليهم هداهم الله و هدانا جميعا والكلمة الطيبة صدقة والابتسامة في وجه اخيك صدقة و نصيحتك لأخيك باذن الله صدقة فلماذا تحرم نفسك من مكاسب يريدها الله لك و ييسرها عليك انما يكب الناس على و جوههم في النار يوم القيامة الا حصاد السنتهم 
وليس في دماثة الخلق ولا في حلاوة اللسان ، بعيدا عن النفاق ، ضعفا 
أعاذنا الله و اياكم من مخالفة امره 
أسف فلست قيما عليك ولست واعظ طريق و انما اخ يصعب على ان نستدرج الى لغات و الفاظ غريبة اريد بها لنا الهلاك والضياع و الغياب العقلي و التفكك الخلقي وضياع المقاما ت بدءا من مدرسة المشاغبين التي شكلت انقلابا للهرم الخلقي في مصر و بالتالي ماحولنا 

و انا استخدمت في هذه المشاركة اللون الأسود احتجاجا و حزنا وليس حدادا على الأخلاق 

رأيي انك أهنتنا جميعا فوجب عليك الإعتذار
و مقامك محفوظ كمهندس


----------



## مصطفى عربى (25 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

لاتقل انشاء الله وانما قل ان شاء الله فشتان بالمعنى وشكرا


----------

